
Google Cloud challenges AWS with new open-source integrations - pauldix
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/google-gives-aws-the-open-source-middle-finger/
======
mharroun
Great... how long till google gets bored of this and cuts all theses services
leaving their customer's screwed?

After seeing how google handles products and their sun-setting I would never
trust my production environment with google.

The only product I ever integrated our production environment with was google
maps/places and we got fucked over with a 5x cost increase.

Seriously who would ever trust google over AWS or Azure...

~~~
toomuchtodo
You’re not wrong. I see most cloud consumers at AWS, with anyone else married
to Microsoft or who is in business competing against Amazon going with Azure.
Which is a shame, because Google Cloud is pretty solid, but the stigma is
real.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Is it really a stigma if it's backed by evidence? And repeated often?

[https://killedbygoogle.com](https://killedbygoogle.com)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I didn't stay the stigma was uncalled for. I personally do not use Google
services anymore, nor would I recommend anyone else do so.

------
Sytten
This could be a game changer if it is well integrated. No more dealing with
forks of open source projects that respect the interface up to a certain
point. That way we can a full local stack that is exactly what runs on the
cloud.

------
jordanthoms
This looks like a great move - I just wish Citus or another top-tier Postgres
option was included, Google's managed Postgres is pretty behind (old version,
no PITR, and IIRC limited module and replication support).

We're still managing our Postgres manually ontop of GCE and I'd rather not
have to do that, but I also don't want to give up the replication setup we
have and the modules we use.

------
manigandham
Nice move. GCP is years behind the other clouds in offering common managed
services so this seems like a great way to catch up quickly, while allowing
the vendors to control their own service.

I'm always surprised at how many of these vendors don't have any cloud
offering of their own, or have very limited versions.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Traditionally, AWS has "stolen the thunder" of these vendors, providing a
wireline compatible offering (Elastic, Redis, Memcache, Mongo, etc). It's
smart of Google to partner with them to help bolster their cloud offering
against AWS ("the enemy of my enemy is my friend").

~~~
manigandham
True, although I guess we'll have to wait and see what this means for the
operational experience. I cant fault AWS for looking out for its customers
first.

------
scarface74
ElasticCo and Mongo (the companies) already offer managed services that run on
top of AWS where you can pay for the full versions. How is this different?

Why would I move to GCP instead of just sticking with AWS and paying for
managed services directly from the vendor?

And then having to worry about Google losing interest in a year or two?

~~~
jmathai
Unified billing, support and management was the pitch...if I recall correctly.
Seemed pretty compelling to me.

~~~
scarface74
You get unified billing through AWS/Amazon marketplace:

"Elasticsearch Service on Elastic Cloud" Sold By: ElasticSearch Inc

[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B01N6YCISK?qid=1554910...](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B01N6YCISK?qid=1554910276061&sr=0-1&ref_=srh_res_product_title)

MongoDB Atlas Sold By: MongoDB

[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B077D557RX?qid=1554910...](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B077D557RX?qid=1554910412107&sr=0-1&ref_=srh_res_product_title)

They are both managed and supported by their respective companies and billing
is through AWS.

------
spullara
It would be interesting to understand how Google and the open source companies
are going to share revenue.

------
moffitz
What happens to existing Google-managed open source products? Does partnering
with Confluent now render pub/sub obsolete?

~~~
lccarrasco
I'd say that Pubsub has it's own use cases, as it provides different
guarantees than Kafka (most importantly in message ordering that enables
different performance characteristics).

